# A 2 year old male that doesn't spray????



## amz_raptor (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, 
I have a 2 year old male ...not neutered...never spayed at all. He has never seen any cat(M or F) for 1 year and 7 months, that's because where we live. He does however keep meowing in the middle of night. He's is not aggressive like other male cats. Lately, he had injured his penis that caused a urinal obstruction. Luckily, the blood clot was removed just by "milking". The veterinarian said it's either a small stone that had passed down during urination or that he needs to mate. Shouldn't spraying occur before it starts to mate? Is it normal for a male cat to be this way? should i leave him this way or introduce him to other cats and see his reaction?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Welcome!
Some cats will not start spraying if there are no other cats around.
Personally, I think you should neuter him. It is healthier for him and will prevent unwanted kittens.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

From the sounds of it, you intend for him to mate, and are worried that if he doesn't spray then he cannot mate. Is this correct?


----------



## amz_raptor (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, I have plans to leave him to mate. I have place for kittens and we don't really want to get him fixed. He's not "aggressive" that's not my own opinion. I am not really experienced with cats. We used to have many rabbits in the house and he used to have friends since he came into the house. He should have tried to chase baby rabbits but he just used to watch them(although he chases balls). I saw him during day naps sleeping next to the new rabbits. Anyways I just want to know when he's ready to mate and should I try some induction with a female cat. Will that make him spray?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you will consider getting a kitten from a shelter. Thousands of cats and kittens are put to sleep because there are not enough homes for them. You would be saving a life. 

I have only "met" one truly aggressive cat in my life, and I have grown children. Tom cats get aggressive and fight with other toms when there is a female in heat, but other than feral cats, it's unusual for a house cat to be aggressive. I think you're very fortunate in two ways. He has a nice nature and he doesn't spray. Spraying leaves a strong odor, which is very hard to remove. 

In addition, a tom will travel for miles to find a female in heat. That's a good reason to have your cat neutered. These fights often lead to abscesses and high vet bills. If you neuter your cat you will also help to prevent urinary tract problems. 

I hope you will consider these suggestions. Your tom will lead a longer life, and you will be such a blessing to a shelter kitten.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, if you want kittens, please adopt one instead of mating your cat. 
Also, keep in mind, once a male cat does start spraying they usually never stop and that can be pretty unbearable to live with. It's one of the top reasons male cats are dumped at shelters or on the street. As Jeanie said, it's almost impossible the get that smell out. Aside from the over population issue and behavioral problems that come from not neutering, it's much healthier for you cat. Neutering your cat prevents testicular tumors and certain diseases of the prostate.
I really hope you will reconsider.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope you reconsider, unless you are a registered, responsible breeder of purebred cats, and this mating is part of your business.
If you really want kittens, and you're not a professional breeder, getting a shelter kitten(s  ) is your best bet. You're saving a life and getting that irresistible kitten cuteness in your home.

When I was a youngster I had a beautiful longhaired ginger/white Maine **** mix that I didn't get neutered 'til he was 3 years old. My parents and I didn't know any better at the time. But sweet Rusty (R.B. kitty) only sprayed outside.
You could really smell where he marked in the yard. :? I was glad he was so polite as to not spray in the house.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

These people talk sense. Ultimately it's up to you, it's your cat, your life etc. However, if you're that keen on having a kitten (and who wouldn't be ) then getting one from a shelter would be the best bet. You're in effect saving a life.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree with getting a kitten from the shelter. There are just to many unwanted animals in this world that need homes, please reconsider. I sometimes do rescue work with miniature horses, and I work through a specific rescue group. They have taken in 22 minis alone since January, and have more that need to come in! Locally, there were just 85 puppies and dogs seized due to neglect. A local shelter has so many kittens to adopt, they said they can't list them one by one, and just asked for people to come in and look.........and hopefully adopt. 

Not that you would be neglectful in ANY WAY, and ultimately it's your decision, just wanted to offer some additional info in case you wanted to look at breeding from a different point of view.


----------



## amz_raptor (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, thx guys. I looked up the net for animal pounds in my country(Egypt). I have to admit you are right. Gonna think about getting this cat fixed after he's all recovered from his last sickness.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You are doing the best thing you could do..for the kitten you will be adopting, for your cat, and for yourself. You will have so much joy in your heart when you get a kitten or two from the shelter. You'll know you're saving a life. I wish you many blessings.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome!  Can't wait to see pics of a new little kitten when you find one you like!


----------

